# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Beckham "devastated" by granddad's death

## Perdita

David Beckham has been left devastated over the death of his grandfather.

Joe West, who was the father of Beckham's mother Sandra, passed away having apparently suffered from a serious illness since August.

A friend of the family is quoted by the Daily Mail as saying: "David is absolutely devastated. He was so close to Joe, who was his mentor."

They continued: "He'd only just got off the plane [in South Africa for the 2018 World Cup bid] when he heard the news. His family are urging him to stick to his work commitments and leave at the end of the week, but there is no way that David wants to miss Joe's funeral. If he has to fly home, then so be it."

Beckham has previously named West as his sports inspiration and gave his eldest son Brooklyn the middle name Joseph in his honour.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/...ads-death.html

----------


## Tannie

I read this last night. I have a funny feeling he will ignore the family's wishes and end up going to the funeral considering he was so close to his Grandad.

----------


## Perdita

And so he should, in my opinion. He will never forgive himself for not saying good-bye to him if he does not come home.

----------

